
Unusual power variations in GPS signal on 20 – 21 June - jpalomaki
https://www.maanmittauslaitos.fi/en/topical_issues/unusual-power-variations-gps-signal-20-21-june
======
jpalomaki
Timing seems to match with the planned strike to Iran [1]. Wonder if there's
some longer term time series on the data, maybe correlated to world events?

[1] [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/21/united-
airline...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/21/united-airlines-
halts-some-flights-mumbai-to-avoid-iran-after-drone-attack)

------
audiometry
Are these measurements difficult to make? IE: could I monitor it myself from
my location, with an SDR for example.

